# Front Speaker Panel Removal



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well i've managed to blow both my front speakers on my B14 Sentra (well actually i blew all but 1 in the car) cause i like to listen to my tunes really loud. Well anyway i've replaced the rear ones already but i'm not sure how to get to the front ones. Do i need to remove the entire door panel or can the part thats covering the speaker be removed without the rest of the door? I've looked at the FSM but that didnt help me any.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Pretty sure the whole door has to go, I had to open mine up to tighten down my stock speakers. There are clip things or screws, can't remeber which, around the outside, then there's a screw in that little pocket in the arm rest and remove the trim around the latch, it's kinda flimsy, don't break it, then just lift off the door panel.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

you would have to remove the whole door to get to the speaker..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, in my b14 200sx the whole door panel has to come off. But don't let that scare you, its easy. First, remove the door latch screw and trim bezel. I think you gently pry up the side facing back 1st, then top/bottom, then slide the trim back to unhook the front mount. Gently pry up (or maybe unscrew, can't remember) the window controls and unhook the wiring harness. Now just go down the sides and bottom of the door panel removing all the panel tabs/screws. Lift door panel up, then out. Speaker exposed. To reinstall, make sure the glass is down to hook the panel back into place, then reverse the previous steps. Good luck.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Yeah, in my b14 200sx the whole door panel has to come off. But don't let that scare you, its easy. First, remove the door latch screw and trim bezel. I think you gently pry up the side facing back 1st, then top/bottom, then slide the trim back to unhook the front mount. Gently pry up (or maybe unscrew, can't remember) the window controls and unhook the wiring harness. Now just go down the sides and bottom of the door panel removing all the panel tabs/screws. Lift door panel up, then out. Speaker exposed. To reinstall, make sure the glass is down to hook the panel back into place, then reverse the previous steps. Good luck.



It is a screw inside of the window controls. Inside the little cubby hole in the back of that piece. And it IS possible to get the door panel back in with the window up, but I found it to be a PITA.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

slight difference on mine though... No power windows, so i've gotta take off the handle to roll it down dont i... 

Thats all i needed to know though is if i needed to take the entire door panel off or if that one section was removable, it looks like it is, why didnt the brains at nissan make it that way


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

You can remove that smaller section, I've seen it separate, some one was painting it, I don't remember where, probably on cardomain. But anyways, it won't help much if you just remove that piece, the speaker doesn't line up with it.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

oh and be careful with removing the manual door lever thing, look on the Full Service Manual for the instructions, but there's a pin in there.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> You can remove that smaller section, I've seen it separate, some one was painting it, I don't remember where, probably on cardomain. But anyways, it won't help much if you just remove that piece, the speaker doesn't line up with it.


you need to unscrew the screws from the back of the panel to take the map pocket off :thumbup: either wayy you need to take the panle off.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> you need to unscrew the screws from the back of the panel to take the map pocket off :thumbup: either wayy you need to take the panle off.


Yeah, even then it only exposes part of the speaker.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

So I should have the window rolled down before I take apart the door?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all you need to do;
1. roll down window

2. remove all perimeter screws, the single screw in the "hand cup" of the arm rest part, and the trim ring around the door release (you do not need to remove the screw from inside the door release, but be careful this can break easly)

3. remove the plastic "arm rest inserts" by first pulling up the rear about a 1/2 inch then slideing it back, if equiped with power, you will need to remove the plug from the power window switches.

4. hold bottom of panel and pull back lightly, now lift straight up.

relax, your door panel is now off. to reinstall just reverse your steps, but "seating" it takes a bit a persuation, i like to stand on the out side once the panel is sitting on the frame to get the lip back over the sheet metal (youll understand once you get to that point  )


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

dfalcon02 said:


> So I should have the window rolled down before I take apart the door?


In a power window it doesn't matter, but in one of the crank windows it suppose to be closed when you put the handle back on, at least that's what the FSM says.


----------

